# Twin doelins for Flash Point and Boots



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

These are twin doelings from Phoenix Rising Flash Point and End of The Line WithMyBootsOn

https://www.facebook.com/EndOfTheLineFa ... =1&theater


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Very darn cute ! and good for you on the twin doelings :leap: I have three more days till mine start delivering and I can't wait !!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Cheryl -- good luck with your girls. I have 2 more and then Im done. Sadie is due in a couple days and then a few weeks off before Sweet Pea kids


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!!


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

I have eight bred and don't start until this Thurs...its gonna be a long month...LOL But I am really looking forward to them as I had the chance to breed to Rosasharn TL Summer Sol before he passed ....should be really nice kids


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw that! Cant believe she actually let you breed to him.


----------



## Ducklady (Apr 7, 2010)

They are adorable! Congrats I hope Maybe is pregnant and has cuties like that! Although I wouldn't mind having a buckling (I would wether him) so Coal would have someone to rough house with, he was upset when Boots left.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the :kidred: :kidder: ! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute!  Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dam's udder
[attachment=2:21nlsm7k]IMG_0138.jpg[/attachment:21nlsm7k]

Red Doeling Im keeping
End of The Line Country Song
[attachment=1:21nlsm7k]IMG_0151.JPG[/attachment:21nlsm7k]

Gold doeling available - polled
End of The Line Covert Affairs
[attachment=0:21nlsm7k]IMG_0152.JPG[/attachment:21nlsm7k]


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So cute!  Congrats!!

Nice udder on Flash Point too! :thumb:


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats! Cute kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.....too ...too cute....congrats...... :thumb:


----------

